
Modified human crania provide evidence for a new form of Neolithic skull cult - diodorus
http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/3/6/e1700564.full
======
markwaldron
Very interesting subject, similar to how researchers say the Egyptians
elongated their skulls. Also, Neolithic Skull Cult sounds like a great band
name

~~~
mirimir
Not really. They just drilled holes (presumably after death) to hang them,
like Christmas ornaments. Or maybe they were percussion instruments.

------
smoyer
Oh no ... here come the ancient-astronaut conspiracy theorists.

------
diodorus
In case the linked article is behind a paywall for some, there's a shorter
write up in the Guardian:

[https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jun/28/turkish-
site...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jun/28/turkish-site-
evidence-of-neolithic-skull-cult-gobekli-tepe)

~~~
Cozumel
This is HN, link to the actual paper
[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/3/6/e1700564.full](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/3/6/e1700564.full)
and to the researchers own site
[https://tepetelegrams.wordpress.com/](https://tepetelegrams.wordpress.com/)
There is ZERO reason to link to some site regurgitating a press release, even
if it is the Guardian.

------
crawfordcomeaux
If we create a modern skull cult involving Elon Musk's neural lace, how will
future archaeologists refer to it? An Anthropocenic skull cult?

~~~
model_Citizen
These are posthumously modified ornamental skulls, carved and painted after
death maybe for funerary purposes, not skulls re-shaped during infancy, for
weirdo flattened head shapes among the living.

~~~
crawfordcomeaux
Thanks for clarifying!

My question still stands, even though people consider it offtopic.

